# Drywall Gun $79.95!!!



## Jordan (Sep 6, 2011)

New DeWalt DW269 drywall gun on Amazon.com for only $79.95!!! 
(Normally priced at $179.00)

To see this deal for yourself click on the link below:
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW269-6-5-Amp-Screwdriver/dp/B00004RH3V/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315334789&sr=8-1

:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

solid intro.


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

New forum member for only 1 post!!

Normally has a few more posts than that, check it out limited time only space age polymer drywalltalk special!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Jordan said:


> New DeWalt DW269 drywall gun on Amazon.com for only $79.95!!!
> (Normally priced at $179.00)
> 
> To see this deal for yourself click on the link below:
> ...


I found 2 on ebay for $30 a piece.


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like spam to me:whistling2:


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

moore said:


> I found 2 on ebay for $30 a piece.


U lucky s$#b!tch!!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought 2 DW 272's for $75 each four years ago. What kind of deal is this? 269's are only 1KRPM.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I found 2 on ebay for $30 a piece.


nice brushes cost nothing


----------

